# Sounds from guns



## Olly Buckle (Jan 14, 2013)

I want an expert to hear a gun shot and report it, I would like it to be both barrels of a sawn-off shotgun, he has to kill a mad dog with an illegal weapon and get caught because of it, but would a sawn-off sound different? It also occurs to me that the type of ammunition used might change the sound.


----------



## Potty (Jan 14, 2013)

BANG! like that.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 14, 2013)

No Potty, not like that. The diameter of the choke would be different in a shorter barrel, the type of ammunition would make a difference, the grade of shot might well make a difference. IIRC, the shot and charge load used for target shooting is different from that used for pheasant shooting. Best thing to do is to find a local Clay Pigeon shooting range, or local sporting gun shop and ask them - One in the country is likely to know the most about shotguns, though, if they know anything about sawn-offs, phone the police, because they shouldn't. Given that forensics find it impossible to link a shooting to a particular shotgun, unless it uses custom made, unique, ammunition. It is unlikely that an expert could identify a particular gun from the sonic signature, given that different locations would have different echoes with different interference patterns from sounds bouncing off trees, walls and other solid objects in the vicinity of the gunshot - All these objections go by the board if your hero is Batman, as bats can distinguish more subtle differences in sounds than we can...


----------



## Lewdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Olly Buckle said:


> I want an expert to hear a gun shot and report it, I would like it to be both barrels of a sawn-off shotgun, he has to kill a mad dog with an illegal weapon and get caught because of it, but would a sawn-off sound different? It also occurs to me that the type of ammunition used might change the sound.



Olly are you trying to set someone up?  From experience a sawed off shotgun has more of a pop noise than the Pow sound of a regular shotgun.  Now it will be a deeper sounding pop than what a hand gun sounds, but not so deep that it sounds like a regular shotgun.


----------



## Sam (Jan 14, 2013)

Olly, go to YouTube. Type in 'double-barrel shotgun'. Listen to the sound of the shot. Exit. Type in 'sawn-off shotgun'. Listen to the sound of shot. Exit. Job done.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice one Sam,I guessed you would know where the information was. Thanks Bloggsworth, I don't need to go into detail, someone will phone the police and say he heard both barrels of a sawn off fired, because of his background they believe him, I didn't want to appear a fool if it would sound the same sawn off or not.

Somebody is indeed being set up, Lewdog.
http://www.writingforums.com/fiction/135816-new-project.html#post1592886


----------

